# TheLutheranSatire



## yeutter (Nov 5, 2013)

Theoretical has already posted about this once, but it is worth repeating. A Lutheran [LCMS] pastor has posted more then 80 funny instructive cartoons under the name TheLutheranSatire on Youtube. We wont always agree with them; but even when I don't agree, I am amused by them.


----------



## SRoper (Nov 5, 2013)

It's gotten a lot better since he started using recorded voices instead of the synthesized ones.

My favorites:
[video=youtube;KQLfgaUoQCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQLfgaUoQCw[/video]
[video=youtube;rdVOPhhggEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdVOPhhggEA[/video]
[video=youtube;KA_wWmVlypg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA_wWmVlypg[/video]
[video=youtube;WEchg1KhmTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEchg1KhmTY[/video]


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Nov 7, 2013)

I get the point of not agreeing with everything, but what I do agree with is awesome, can't believe I didn't know about these, thanks so much!


----------



## Jack K (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks. It'd been a while since I looked at any of these. Scott, I feel like sharing the St. Patrick one with half the people I know.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Nov 7, 2013)

This is my favorite one 
[video=youtube_share;j5MDqUAfPcI]http://youtu.be/j5MDqUAfPcI[/video]


----------



## SRoper (Nov 7, 2013)

Jack K said:


> Thanks. It'd been a while since I looked at any of these. Scott, I feel like sharing the St. Patrick one with half the people I know.



Yes, that one is very true to the tagline "teaching the faith by making fun of stuff."


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Nov 8, 2013)

I love the Osteen one! Actually all the original ones you shared. There is a one that is a redub of the St. Patrick one using the captions that youtube provided, it is hilarious make sure you watch the very end part. The dispensational one is really good too. Here's my favs to date:

A Latter Day Re-Gift - YouTube
The "How To" Show: How To Start a Cult (Ep. 6) - YouTube
St. Patrick's Bad Closed Captioning - YouTube
Donall and Conall Meet the Mormon Missionaries - YouTube

These however kinda made me angry since they are complete strawmen against limited atonement and are very ungracious, at the risk of derailing this thread I'd love to know how you guys would refute these verses like 2 Peter 2:1 when used to "disprove" limited atonement.
The Westboro Baptist Chipmunks - YouTube
Super True Stories: The Original John Calvin (Ep. 3) - YouTube


----------



## yeutter (Nov 9, 2013)

GloriousBoaz said:


> These however kinda made me angry since they are complete strawmen against limited atonement and are very ungracious, at the risk of derailing this thread I'd love to know how you guys would refute these verses like 2 Peter 2:1 when used to "disprove" limited atonement.
> The Westboro Baptist Chipmunks - YouTube
> Super True Stories: The Original John Calvin (Ep. 3) - YouTube


Ja, an uneasy tension exists between two very conservative elements in the Lutheran Church Missouri Synod. Some solid conservative Lutherans, like Rod Rosenblodt, a co-host of White Horse Inn and J. A. O. Preuss III, and Dr. Gene Edward Veith who were among the original signatories of the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals, Cambridge Declaration stand in unity with Reformed theologians in calling the evangelical world back to belief in the five solas. Other solid conservative Lutherans like Jonathan Fisk and the men that do the Lutheran Satire characterize themselves as Stalwart Lutherans and tend to emphasize their differences with Reformed theologians. Obviously lutheransatire falls into the latter camp.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah I grew up in the Lutheran church (and Catholic; weird mix I know) but didn't realize until I heard Fisk say that Lutherans worshipped the bread and wine that they went that far. Same with my recent understanding that they believe baptism saves you and it regenerates which is seen in the Lutheran satire video about speaking in tongues, the biblicist one, and the creeds video, (which is actually really good except a subtile mention of baptismal regeneration and a slam against Calvin's Institutes in the list at the very end.) The biblicist one though just flat out presents all the differences between them and us. Any comments on that video would help me out a lot.


----------



## Elizabeth (Nov 9, 2013)

GloriousBoaz said:


> I heard Fisk say that Lutherans worshipped the bread and wine that they went that far.



Steadfast Lutherans(Fisk and his fellows) might. But probably most Lutherans would not.
You don't have to 'worship' the bread and wine to join a Lutheran church. You don't have to subscribe to the Lutheran Confessions, just Luther's Small Catechism. 

The Steadfasters would probably think every Lutheran _should_ subscribe in full the the Book of Concord, AND possibly Walther, Pieper . They are very....very....protective and feisty re: their particular and precise take on all things Lutheran. The Lutheran church is a broad and varied body though, even among the conservative synods. You'll find a wide range of opinion and practice.


----------



## BibleCyst (Nov 9, 2013)

GloriousBoaz said:


> Yeah I grew up in the Lutheran church (and Catholic; weird mix I know) but didn't realize until I heard Fisk say that Lutherans worshipped the bread and wine that they went that far./QUOTE]
> 
> Fisk was being sarcastic when he said that. He, of course, does not worship earthly elements.


----------



## JM (Nov 9, 2013)

Fisk really dislikes Calvinism.


----------



## yeutter (Nov 9, 2013)

Elizabeth said:


> GloriousBoaz said:
> 
> 
> > I heard Fisk say that Lutherans worshipped the bread and wine that they went that far.
> ...


Elizabeth, I think you are correct. Their is a difference of opinion between Stalwart Lutheran Church Missouri Synod [LCMS] men, and other very conservative men in the Missouri Synod. Some conservatives hold to a presumptive regeneration position, the Book of Concord teaches Baptismal Regeneration.
Most Lutherans are receptionists; I believe that even includes the stalwart types. They believe they really receive the body and blood of our Lord under in under and with the bread and wine. They believe Jesus body and blood truly becomes present in, with, and under the bread and wine upon faithful reception; not upon the words of consecration as the Church of Rome teaches.
I hope to visit the Wisconsin Evangelical Lutheran Seminary [WELS] in Chiang Rai, Thailand in a few weeks. I will ask the professor there, if my understanding of the Lutheran position is correct. The WELS types tend to be even more strict constructionist of the Book of Concord then the LCMS Steadfast types.


----------



## yeutter (Nov 9, 2013)

JM said:


> Fisk really dislikes Calvinism.


 Fisk is inconsistent; he also admits true reformed Calvinists are Lutherans best friends.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Nov 12, 2013)

Elizabeth said:


> Steadfast Lutherans(Fisk and his fellows) might. But probably most Lutherans would not.
> You don't have to 'worship' the bread and wine to join a Lutheran church. You don't have to subscribe to the Lutheran Confessions, just Luther's Small Catechism.


 Thanks for that info Elizabeth, is that true of the LCMS? Do you happen to know their membership requirements off the top of your head, no biggie if you don't.




BibleCyst said:


> Fisk was being sarcastic when he said that. He, of course, does not worship earthly elements.


 I wish I could give you the exact reference, it was somewhere on the Lord's Supper in Worldview Everlasting, but I am pretty sure Fisk said "This is what evangelicals don't understand, we actually do worship the bread and wine as Lutherans"


----------

